# Spy Elite on breast flaps



## JBowyer (Feb 12, 2013)

'15860'
 Per CDR, "the physician injects a dye such as fluorescein or methylene blue to test the viability of blood vessels in a flap or graft. The agent is injected intravenously."

In my case, the surgeon states, "At this time, 10mL, of isoocyanine green dye was injected intravenously, under my supervision, by the Anesthesia Service, The SPY Elite laser-assisted imaging system was used them utilized to perform continuous interoperative fluorescent cutaneous angiography. This study confirmed the presence of excellent perfusion of the superior and inferior skin flap. Therefore, dermabond cement was used to seal the mastectomy incision."

The way I read the CDR the physician (surgeon) must do the injecting to use CPT code 15860. Is that correct?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 12, 2013)

that is what I use


----------



## JBowyer (Feb 13, 2013)

You use 15860 for your provider?  But in my case the Anesthesia Provider did the injection, so I would think I could not use 15860.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 15, 2013)

oh no, i wouldn't think so. sorry didn't catch anesthia part


----------



## ddemuro (Jan 24, 2019)

*business specialist*

what diagnosis code is used for CPT 15860, during breast reconstruction surgery?


----------



## dkissel (Jan 25, 2019)

ddemuro said:


> what diagnosis code is used for CPT 15860, during breast reconstruction surgery?



Depends on what the reconstruction is for, I've had it paid for multiple different dx. Z85.3 is the most used in my practice.


----------

